# Service und Support > Testforum >  Test

## RalfDm

Dies ist ein Test, weil ein Benutzer meinte, dass im Forum-Editor die Absatzschaltung nicht funktioniere.

Wie man sieht, funktioniert sie bei mir einwandfrei.

Ich sehe kein Problem.

Ralf

----------

